# Cost of keeping Kasab alive-Rs.31 crore so far



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2009)

Guess how much India is spending on keeping the sole surviving 26/11 Pakistani terrorist alive - and healthy in prison? Over Rs 30 crore and counting.

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...31-crore-and-counting/articleshow/5269730.cms


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah, that's a sad news. Still the trial is going on. It was supposed to get over within an year then December but now I don't think it will this year.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 26, 2009)

Nothing new here . .move along.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2009)

awwwwww said:


> do you people really believe this crap?


 
The source is reliable - Times of India.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 26, 2009)

awwwwww said:


> do you people really believe this crap?



Tell me a reason not to believe. That sick terrorists demands flavored toothpaste, chicken biryani, urdu newspapers etc inspite of being in the custody. We're wasting a lot on him. It's sad but true.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 26, 2009)

Sad!! 31 crore! is this a joke? they could invest this in development of india in all sphere


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^And from where is this money coming from? From the tax that we pay to the government - and they are spending it in this useless fashion.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

Politically speaking, our diplomatic image matters a lot right now. We would not want to harm our ties with many nations just because they find another reason to hound us with human rights violation cases. Since the trial has been fully open and fair, we actually stand to gain a lot of diplomatic respect and have a strong case for giving him any sentence we wish to. IMHO, 31 crores spent was worth it. TOI would run this type of sh1t story of course.

In journalism, the worst kind of stories are page 3 stories and ones based solely on statistics.


----------



## 6x6 (Nov 26, 2009)

just thinking the other way, where the 31 crores have gone?
some policemen, jail staff, security persons, lawyers etc. and people associated with these persons like contractors and suppliers of jail, court etc. are getting salary for these types of works. its not Rs31 crore wasted, its Rs 31 crore rotated.
OR 31 CRORE IS THE TURNOVER.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Nov 26, 2009)

awwwwww said:


> more than what we are losing due to corruption by politicians and govt workers every year?



*18.media.tumblr.com/I2AT80QPYc9m8wcpGjDNu9Su_250.jpg

Awwwww, that's so cute!


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2009)

So he is back with another ID. Reported.


----------



## pradeepcec (Nov 28, 2009)

Very very bad.. I don why India is being so soft to that Kassab.. Shame!


----------



## nix (Nov 28, 2009)

Krow said:


> Politically speaking, our diplomatic image matters a lot right now. We would not want to harm our ties with many nations just because they find another reason to hound us with human rights violation cases. Since the trial has been fully open and fair, we actually stand to gain a lot of diplomatic respect and have a strong case for giving him any sentence we wish to. IMHO, 31 crores spent was worth it. TOI would run this type of sh1t story of course.
> 
> In journalism, the worst kind of stories are page 3 stories and ones based solely on statistics.



our diplomatic image has been good, but that has not helped us much, apart from bringing us word of mouth appreciation. No country wants to support us on core issues like kashmir and dealing with pakistan. 

 We should have had a no-nonsense, tough policy with regards to terrorism and separatist activities from the start, now its too late to adopt such a stance.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 28, 2009)

Enough of the diplomatic ties, its time to end this drama and that freak's tantrums.. Urdu newspaper for what??


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

nix said:


> our diplomatic image has been good, but that has not helped us much, apart from bringing us word of mouth appreciation. No country wants to support us on core issues like kashmir and dealing with pakistan.
> 
> We should have had a no-nonsense, tough policy with regards to terrorism and separatist activities from the start, now its too late to adopt such a stance.


I agree with you. But what's done is done now.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2009)

Human rights people are happy to see that Kasab is not mistreated by Indian Government.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Human rights people are happy to see that Kasab is not mistreated by Indian Government.


You mirrored my previous statement.


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2009)

What trial? He murdered people in daylight, he should be sentenced to 100yrs imprisonment now(I don't support capital punishment), if things go like this then he will live happily ever after in prison and get sentenced to death in another 60yrs, then there's the human rights BS and he dies peacefully in jail @ the age of 80, he's living here in a much better cond. than he would in pakistan. Damn indian judicial system


----------



## alviataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

it is taking so much time for the trial and so much money have been wasted .. thats really sad


----------

